# Cleaning With Ninn-Friday Booster Shot



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I have decided that rainy days are not required to be productive days. It's nice to not feel tempted to go outside, because then I remember to finish the dishes. However, I dislike that we feel so compelled to clean like mad indoors on rainy days. What ever happend to sitting on the porch and watching the rain over a cup of cocoa? No wonder my dog looks at me like I'm insane. I've forgotten how to enjoy life and take it as it comes. So today, I am going to only do my daily stuff and not push to complete the extra stuff on my plate. I'm going to let the day unfold and take it as it comes. I think we should all do that more often. For me, today is a good day to do it. After all, I hung blankets on the clothesling yesterday. You know what that means. Yup. It's raining like nobodies business out there. So I'm going to putter around in the house and see what the day brings. Maybe I will finally make some popcorn and just settle in with a movie. I've been trying to do that all week.

What do you do with rainy days? Do you feel driven to catch up on every little cleaning project you've been putting off? Do you relax with a good book or an old movie? Let's hear how rainy days get addressed at your house.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I love to clean, bake and cook on rainy days. When the weather is nice, I like to be outside. However, I'm very laid-back and most certainly DO take time to sit on the back porch and watch the rain and sip cocoa...I can't imagine living life any other way. Son and I will probably play some board games later...it will be a fun day.

Today I'm also doing more packing, because we're moving to our farm and have to be out of this house by April 29th. I'm simply giddy.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Congrats mammabooh, that's so exciting!

As for my "rainy" day things to do.... I do what I can..... Today I would like to get all the woodwork wiped down..... I have my usual of dishes, laundry(that will be hung in the basement), bathroom, scoop catbox, clean out the baby chick box, & sweep the kitchen and bathroom floors......

We are ordering pizza out tonight, so I don't have to worry about supper!


----------

